# Take a Ride in the Triangle of Death



## tomahawk6 (21 Apr 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A6110-2005Apr20.html

Good article about a reporter riding with Col McMaster, co 3 ACR. McMaster as a Captain commanding an armor cav troop in Desert Storm earned the silver star when his troop engaged a superior enemy force.


----------



## kas (21 Apr 2005)

That story hit a little too close to home. =(

My condolences to his family, friends, and comrades.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Apr 2005)

Spent the summer of 2003 in Mahmudiyah, Yusifiyah and Mulafayadh.  Had a good friend blown up in an RPG ambush.  He survived, but will never be able to walk properly again.  That article hits the nail right on the head in terms of describing the conditions in that neighborhood.

The 3rd ACR definitely has their work cut out for them in that AO.  My respects to the fallen and their families.


----------

